# Achtung Auto Abzocke!!!!



## Mert (13 Juli 2011)

*Hallo Leute ich bin neu hier und heiße Mert, *

*wollte euch Warnen vor einem Angebot bei mobile.de *
*Hatte einen BMW 320d Touring, 10/2002, 120.300 km, Blau Metallic, 4.200 EUR‏ bei mobile.de gefunden. Hatte den Verkäufer angeschrieben, da ich noch einige Fragen hatte wie z.B. der Verbrauch. Auf jedenfall kam schnell die Antwort, mit folgendem Inhalt:*

BMW 320d Touring, 10/2002, 120.300 km, Blau Metallic, 4.200 EUR

Hallo Herr *******,

Vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht und Ihre Kaufinteresse.
Ich bin ein privater Verkäufer.
Das ist mein Auto (1 Hand, Unfallfrei, ohne technische Probleme).
Das Auto ist in Deutschland angemeldet (Deutsche Papiere/Nummernschild).

Ich bin holländisch und mein Deutsch ist schlecht!
Können Sie Englisch schreiben? Mein Englisch ist besser.
Schreiben Sie mir bitte Ihre Telefonnummer und Ihre Position (Stadt wo Sie leben).

Ich warte Ihre antworten.

MfG,
Edwin Langerak
*Nun schrieb ich meine Fragen nochmal auf Englisch und bekam folgende E-Mail*:
Hello Mr *******,

Thank you for writing back and for the interest in buying my car.

We are dutch people and we have german residence. We own a house in Braunschweig and the car is registered there on my name. This is the reason why the announcement has been posted online as being located there. We live and we are currently located in the Netherlands (Alkmaar). The car is located here in the Netherlands too.

The car is in good condition (no technical problems and no accident history). There are no visible scratches and no rust (corrosion).

I am 48 years old. I am the first owner. We decided to sell the car because this is our second car.
The car has never been imported (registered) in the Netherlands. We decided not to import (register) the car in the Netherlands because the taxes are bigger than in Germany. The car has german papers and german registration (deutsche kennzeichen/papiere). The inspections has been done always on time and the taxes has been paid in Germany as well.
The average consumption (Verbrauch) is 6,5 combined, 7,0 in the city and 6,0 on the highway. 

I can bring the car in Germany and we can meet. You can see/test the car and if you like it, we can do the deal. I can not drive to your home, but we can choose a meeting point (a city) between us, where we can have this meeting (maybe Leer - Ostfriesland). Let me know what you think about this.

We can meet on Saturday (in the morning) or next week. When and where do you propose us to meet?

We will wait for your message!

Greetings,
Edwin & Anne Langerak (Ein Bild von beiden war im Anhang)
*Da mir das Ehepaar Sympatisch erschien, hatte habe ich ein Termin mit beiden vereinbart.*
Hello Mr *******,

Ok, great. We propose you to meet on Saturday (16/07) at 11:00 a.m. in Leer - Bahnhof.

We chose this place because we will go back home by train in the case that you will decide to buy the car.
You will check the car and if you will decide to buy it, we will do the contract (Kaufvertrag). You will pay us in cash (4,000 eur) and we will give you the car and the papers.
You can use our number plates to drive back home. You can use it for 5-7 days until you register the car to your name.

Inform us if the details are ok for you.

This is a german mobile that we will have with us on Saturday: *****************. You can save it and call us on Saturday if you will be late.

Greetings,
Edwin & Anne Langerak

*Leider wurde ich immer noch nicht misstrauisch und besorgte mir eine Fahrgelegenheit. Jedenfalls kam 2 Tage später eine Mail, das sie eine Sicherheit wollen.*
Hello Mr ********,

We confirm the meeting for Saturday at 11:00 a.m. in Leer (Bahnhof).

We want to be sure that you will come to the meeting. We do not want to drive to Leer for nothing. I think that you want to be sure of our coming too. We will meet only you and if you will not come to the meeting, we will lose money and time (it is the same for you).

I consulted my wife about this and we have a proposal for you. If you accept our proposal, we will come to the meeting as we agreed. Please read this message carefully in order to understand our point of view.

My wife will go to the Postkantoor (Postbank in the Netherlands) tomorrow and she will transfer 4,000 eur to my name to Germany, Leer using Western Union Service. I will take the money back from Postbank in Leer. We will send you the transfer document as soon as the transfer to my name will be done. This will be our proof that we will come to Leer. I will have to take the money back from Postbank, so I will have to come there.

We want the same thing from you. Your wife or a friend of yours can go to the Postbank there in your city and transfer 4,000 eur to your name using Western Union Service. This is a service in Postbank where you do not need a bank account. It is a transfer from a person to a person. You will take the money back from Postbank in Leer on Saturday when we will meet. You will send us the copy of the transfer document after the transfer will be done. This will be your proof that you will come to Leer to meet us and that you will have the money for the car.

We will meet and we will go together in Postbank. You will take the money back from Postbank by presenting your id card. You will pay us in cash and we will give you the car and the papers if you will decide to buy the car. The transfer in Postbank will cost you 160 eur. If you accept our proposal, we will pay you back 160 eur at the moment when we will be there in Postbank in Leer. You will have no money to lose in this way.

Please think about this. It is also good for you because you will not have to carry such a large amount in cash with you.

We are sorry but we will not come there if our proposal is not accepted. It is a risk that we want to avoid. We will wait for your message/decision!

Greetings,
Edwin & Anne Langerak
*So langsam fing es bei mir an im Kopf zu brummen und ich wurde sehr misstrauisch und schrieb zurück das ich sowas noch nie gemacht habe. Mir wurde bestätigt das ich die Transaktionskosten beim treffen wieder bekomme. Sie boten ebenfalls an die Transaktion per Western Union als erstes zu tätigen, was sie auch machten und die Buchungsbestätigung mit dem heutigen Datum mir zuschickten. Nichts des so trotz bin ich zur Postbank gegangen und fragte wie das funktioniert. Der Postmitarbeiter sagte das man das Geld überall abheben kann und nicht wie gefordert nur in einer Stadt. Deshalb brach ich die Transaktion auf meinen Vater ab und schrieb eine neue Mail zu dem Paar was für ein Sinn es denn hätte. Sie rieten mir es trotzdem zu machen. Darauf hin war ich so skeptisch das ich zur Postbank gegangen bin und dem Mitarbeiter mein Problem schilderte. Der riet mir sofort davon ab und meinte es wäre Abzocke und man soll sich auf sowas nie einlassen. Da ich noch relativ Jung bin, sagte er mir auch, dass er den Geldversand bei mir ablehnt und gab mir wertvolle Tipps. Habe nur die Wörter Autokauf und Western Union gegoogelt und bin auf die exakten E-Mail schreiben gestoßen. Als ich das alles erfahren habe war ich im Schock und ich muss gestehen, dass ich tränen in den Augen hatte, was für eine Dummheit ich da machen wollte und kann es immer noch nicht fassen.*
*Später schrieb ich eine Mail an das Paar mit dem Inhalt das mir das alles merkwürdig vorkommt und ich damit nichts zu tun haben möchte. E-Mail kam promt:*
Good morning Mr ********,

We received your e-mail but we are worried about the things you said. My wife did the transfer for me and we paid the tax. We thought that we agreed to take our money back from Postbank when we will meet. We go together.
So we want to see the tranfer done to your name as well.
This is something about keeping our word, we cannot take our money before the meeting from other place and we hope you will do the same.
Greetings
Fam. Langerak

*Daraufhin droht ich mit der Polizei und bekam keine Mails mehr.*
*Ich rate eindringlich davon ab, sich auf so etwas eingehen zu lassen!!!!!!!!! Ich hatte noch Glück im Unglück dank dem aufmerksamen Postmitarbeiter. *

[modedit by Hippo: Schriftgröße in "leserlich" geändert]


----------



## Hippo (13 Juli 2011)

Den Deal abzulehnen war die beste Entscheidung Deines Lebens.
An Deiner Stelle würde ich eine gute Flasche Wein kaufen und demjenigen der Dich gewarnt hat als Dankeschön zukommen lassen. Der hat Dir eine Menge Geld gespart.
Kurzfassung für eilige Leser:
Wenn euch in einem Deal mit Autos, Job oder sonstwas eine Zahlung egal in welche Richtung mit Western Union, U-kash oder MoneyGram vorgeschlagen wird - sofort JEDEN Kontakt einstellen und sich freuen daß man unbeschadet davongekommen ist - egal wie lukrativ sich der Vorschlag auch gelesen hat.


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2011)

Mert schrieb:


> *mobile.de*


Die Warnung ist sicher freundlich gemeint, verpufft aber bestimmt im Nirwana des Internet. Sowuol mobile.de, autoscout24 und auch bei allen anderen Portalen wird immer wieder vor den Fallenstellern gewarnt und trotzdem scheint jeden Tag ein Heer an zukünftig Geprellten aufzustehen. Über diese Portale hat sich eine organisiert, kriminelle Schattenwirtschaft etabliert, der diese eine Minniwarnung kaum stören dürfte.

Siehe bei mobile.de z. B. die Warnungen hier: http://cms.mobile.de/de/informieren/sicherheit/index.html. Während dem Inserat kommen immer wieder weitere Warnungen an Käufer und an den Verkäufer. Nur leider nehmen viele Portalnutzer vor lauter $-Zeichen auf den Augen diese nicht wahr.


----------



## Heiko (13 Juli 2011)

Die Methode ist mittlerweile so üblich geworden dass ich für meinen Teil sicher auf den bekannten Plattformen kein Auto kaufen werde.


----------



## derstab (13 Juli 2011)

Vorschussbetrug = Nigeria Connection = Abzocke bis zum Ende... das fand ich die Nummer bisher mit dem verstorbenen Präsidenten eines kleinen Staates eher langweilig... Wer sich über die Nigeria Connection mal so richtig belustigen will, googelt mal Mugomania am besten...


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Juli 2011)

Unter den Autobetrügern gibt es einige Nigerianer, meistens sind es aber eher Rumänen ("Vlads"). Es gibt in Rumänien in der Region um Carjea Orte, in denen es mehr Auszahlstellen von Western Union geben soll als Schulen.


----------



## Mert (13 Juli 2011)

Habe grade eine e-mail von einem Verkäufer, den ich vor 3 Tagen anschrieb, gleichzeitig zu dem Obengenannten Angebot, bekommen.



> Hello,
> 
> MEIN DEUTSCH IST BEGRENZT, Ich SCHREIBE SIE AUF ENGLISCH.
> We are glad for your interest regarding our Volkswagen Sharan 1.9 TDI Highline LEDER,NAVI,XENON. The car works and stands in perfect condition and the final price is 4.000 EURO .
> ...


 
Diesmal werde ich nicht antworten und frage mich, wie Menschen das anderen antun können. Ich auf jedenfall habe aus meinem Fehler gelernt. @Hippo das mit der Weinflasche werde ich machen.


----------



## Hippo (13 Juli 2011)

Klingt doch täuschend ähnlich ...
Aber Du hast schon ein Händchen - gleich zwei so nette Angebote ...

Fällt mir ein - kannst Du mal den Mailheader der beiden verschiedenen Autoverkäufer hier einstellen bzw per PN schicken?


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Juli 2011)

Naja...
"Simon and Elisabeth Warren"... das sind ja nun auch keine schwedischen Namen. Schon da sollte man Verdacht schöpfen.


----------



## Mert (14 Juli 2011)

War heute bei der Polizei, die haben mich weitergeschickt zur Kriminalabteilung, die für Internetbetrug zuständig ist, mit einem Termin morgen. Mit der Bitte den Verlauf auszudrucken. Was ich auch gemacht habe. Ich halt euch auf den Laufenden, wie sich alles entwickelt.


----------



## Heiko (14 Juli 2011)

Mert schrieb:


> Ich halt euch auf den Laufenden, wie sich alles entwickelt.


Dafür wären wir dankbar!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 Juli 2011)

Mert schrieb:


> War heute bei der Polizei ..... Bitte den Verlauf auszudrucken.


Wohlgemerkt den "Verlauf"! Nicht etwa den eMail-Header oder was anderes von dem man meinen könnte, dass sich Ermittlungsansätze ergeben könnten - nein es sollte der Verlauf sein.


----------



## Heiko (14 Juli 2011)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Wohlgemerkt den "Verlauf"! Nicht etwa den eMail-Header oder was anderes von dem man meinen könnte, dass sich Ermittlungsansätze ergeben könnten - nein es sollte der Verlauf sein.


Das wundert Dich wirklich noch?


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Juli 2011)

Mit den e-Mailheadern kann mein meistens leider nichts mehr anfangen. Seit einigen Jahren handhaben es die bekannten Freemailer g-mail, yahoo, aber auch hotmail so, dass sie im Header nicht mehr die Mailadresse des Senders übertragen, wenn der Versender über das Web-Interface die Mail verschickt. Man kriegt dann im Header immer nur die IP des Mailservers zu sehen, mit der kann niemand was anfangen.


----------



## Heiko (14 Juli 2011)

Kommt darauf an wie verschickt wird und wohin man schickt. Da gibts verschiedene Konfigurationen.


----------



## derstab (14 Juli 2011)

Hab gerade ein Foto von den "Warrens" gefunden  In Verbindung mit der gleichen Email wie hier schon gezeigt... nur war es natürlich eine andere "Karre"


> I attached our photo, so You can see who are You dealing with, so We are not a complete strangers.


----------



## Mert (14 Juli 2011)

derstab schrieb:


> Hab gerade ein Foto von den "Warrens" gefunden  In Verbindung mit der gleichen Email wie hier schon gezeigt... nur war es natürlich eine andere "Karre"



Genau das Bild und vieles mehr war im Anhang des 2.Verkäufers. Einfach nur dreist! @Kunz: Das ich denn eMail-Header ausdrucken soll haben die mir ebenfalls gesagt und gegebenenfalls wollen sie die Original schreiben sehen, das heißt in meinem Account nachschnüffeln nach Hinweisen, um eine Ermittlung einzuleiten. Ich versuch es wenigstens, um andere zu schützen. Am Ende kann ich immer noch sagen ich hab es versucht.


----------



## Hippo (14 Juli 2011)

Find ich gut daß Du das auf Dich nimmst !


----------



## derstab (14 Juli 2011)

Ich schließe mich Hippo an... Ganz groß! Zieh es durch...


----------



## derstab (14 Juli 2011)

Na dann hoch die Tassen


----------



## Heiko (14 Juli 2011)

Ich nehm die Bilder raus. Es ist nicht gesichert, dass das wirklich Ganoven sind und dass die abgebildeten mit der Veröffentlichung einverstanden sind. Stellt Euch vor, jemand würde Euer Bild missbrauchen...


----------



## Mert (15 Juli 2011)

@Heiko: Da hast du natürlich recht.

Wie angekündigt, war ich heute bei der Kriminalabteilung für Internetbetrug und berichte euch mal von dem Gespräch. Der gute Herr hat sich Zeit genommen mir zu zuhören und erklärte mir später, wie dir nächsten Schritte ausgesehen hätten. Nichts des so trotz erklärte er mir, dass die "Nigeria Connection" dahintersteckt mit Sitz in Großbritannien und das man wenig dagegen machen kann. Die Besonderheit dabei ist, das die "britischen Behörden" erst ab einen Betrugsbetrag von ~ 7500€ Ermittlungen entgegennehmen und bearbeiten. Das heißt, selbst wenn ich um meine 4000€ betrogen worden wäre, können man dagegen nichts machen, und das ich Glück hatte. Das wissen die Betrüger ganz genau. Trotz allem wollte der Herr meine Verlaufe gerne haben, mit den e-mail heads und sie mal anschauen und in die Datenbank aufnehmen. Wie schon mal erwähnt kann ich jetzt sagen, dass ich es wenigstens versucht habe und natürlich trotzdem Sauer bin, dass dieses Kerle damit auch noch durch kommen.


----------



## derstab (15 Juli 2011)

Es liegt sehr nahe, dass die Connection weiß, dass es erst in einem gewissen finanziellen Rahmen wirkliche Ermittlungen seitens der Staatsorgane gibt. Wenn man sich die verschiedensten Threads zu ähnlichen Fällen liest, findet man tatsächlich Werte unter knapp 6000 Euro meist.


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2011)

Das mit GB ist nur eine Vermutung, es ist noch viel schlimmer. Zum ersten werden Ermittlungen in GB erst ab 5000 € Schaden umgesetzt und nicht ab 7500 und zum zweiten sind die Connectionäre auf der ganzen Welt verstreut. Oft sind es aber Studenten oder gar Asylbewerber, die sowohl in GB als auch z. B. in Deutschland verweilen. Dabei hat vor einiger Zeit mal ein Journalistenteam aufgedeckt, dass Profite aus Aktivitäten der Nigeria-Connection eine der größten Einnahmequellen das Landes Nigeria sein soll. Was vorn Techniker, Supportler und Geldwäscher im Ausland abziehen, deckeln hinten Juristen, Notare und Politiker in dem afrikanischen Land. Organisierte Kriminalität hat auch diesen Namen: Nigeria-Connection.


----------



## derstab (15 Juli 2011)

ich denke, dass es bei der Connection wirklich mittlerweile gut strukturiert ist. Ich habe vor ca. 4-5 Jahren angefangen mich mal mit dem Vorschußbetrug zu beschäftigen, aber da waren es nur diese typischen Emails, die wohl jeder hier kennt... aber die Dimension aktuell ist verdammt groß und auch ein wenig Professioneller geworden. Leider haben viel zu viele erst die € Zeichen im Auge und später die Reue... Leider zu spät...


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Juli 2011)

Es stimmt, dass die Betrugsmaschen der Nigeria-Connection in den letzten Jahren breiter angelegt wurden. Bis vor 5-10 Jahren waren es mehr oder weniger immer die gleichen e-Mails mit der üblichen Legende von irgendeiner Erbschaft. Aber es werden immer wieder neue Legenden erfunden. Gern werden dabei auch tatsächliche Ereignisse wie z.B. echte Flugzeugabstürze oder Naturkatastrophen (Tsunamis etc.) in die Legende mit eingeflochten.

Auch im sogenannten "Bride-Scam" (Betrug bei der Partnersuche) sind die Nigerianer sehr aktiv. Oft sind hier auch Frauen die Opfer. Die Bilder der angeblich partnersuchenden Personen werden irgendwo aus dem Internet entnommen (Facebook o.a.), dann werden Legenden erfunden, dass der Lover angeblich im Ausland in Schwierigkeiten steckt und ganz dringend 3000 Euro per Western Union braucht.

Es gibt in Nigeria die sogenannte "EFCC" (Crime Comission), die ab und zu mal ein Exempel statuiert und vereinzelt Razzien in Internet-Cafes durchführt, dann werden einzelne Mugus verhaftet und ein paar PCs beschlagnahmt. Das sind aber mehr oder weniger Wattestäbchen-Aktionen. Die EFCC soll aber selbst auch von Mugu-Banden unterwandert sein.
Der 419-Betrug wird in Nigeria von staatlichen Behörden (soweit man in diesem Land überhaupt von "Behörden" sprechen kann...) mindestens toleriert, wenn nicht aktiv gefördert. Nigeria ist bezüglich der Korruption eins der absolut schlimmsten Länder der Welt.


----------



## jupp11 (16 Juli 2011)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Auch im sogenannten "Bride-Scam" (Betrug bei der Partnersuche) sind die Nigerianer sehr aktiv. Oft sind hier auch Frauen die Opfer.


http://www.main-spitze.de/nachrichten/polizei/10954975.htm


> Ein kurzer Chat oder eine nette Mail von einem Unbekannten - so beginnt es meistens. Etwa auf „Facebook“ oder anderen sozialen Netzwerken. Nett sieht er aus, der Mann auf dem Foto, er gibt an, Ingenieur, Architekt, Konstrukteur in der Ölindustrie oder auch Arzt zu sein.
> Aber: Das Foto ist gefälscht, der Mann am anderen Ende der Datenautobahn sitzt in Afrika und gehört einer Betrügerbande an, der „Nigeria-Connection“. Love- oder Romance-Scamming nennt die Polizei die Masche, auf die nun eine Frau aus dem Rhein-Pfalz-Kreis hereingefallen ist. Und nicht nur das: Sie ist um 8 500 Euro ärmer.


aaaber >


> „Obwohl die 42-Jährige über eigene Recherchen ein weiteres Opfer in München ausfindig machte, ist zu befürchten, dass sie daran glaubt, dass alles gut wird“, erklärte nun die Polizei.


----------



## eerr (25 November 2011)

@ Mert. 

Mir ist gestern genau das selbe passiert. Sie wollten erst die hälfte haben von dem Verkaufspreis des Autos. Er  betrug 9000 €. Der Herr sagte mir ich solle erst 4500 € überweisen, und dann käme das Auto. Nachdem ich dies getan hatte kam noch eine Mail das Auto steht bereits an der deutschen Grenze wenn ich jetzt den Restbetrag überweise ist das Auto innerhalb von 24 Std. bei mir. Danach wurde ich stutzig weil der Mann vorher sagte ich solle erst die Hälfte überweisen, dann kommt das Auto und ich habe 5 Tage zeit mir zu überlegen ob ich es möchte und danach sollte ich erst den Rest überweisen. Dies ging dann alles über eine angeblichte Speditionsfirma Seite der Firma ist: http://bi-corpltd.com/.Ich konnte sogar meine Transaktionsnummer eingeben und sah wo das Auto wohl gerade ist und habe von der Firma eine Passkopier des Herren und einen Vertrag bekommen. Diese Frima sagte dan zu mir das ich den Rest überweisen solle. Gott sei Dank bin ich stutzig geworden und hab dies nicht mehr gemacht. Wie auch Sie war ich bei der Polizei die mir das gleiche sagte, dass der Wert zu gering sei und die Englischen Behörden sich erst ab höheren Summen auf die Suche machen. Aber wenn dies immer weiter so gehandhabt wird, dann wird meiner Meinung nach nie was gegen diese sogenannte Nigeria Connection unternommen.


----------



## Heiko (25 November 2011)

Es gilt auch hier die alte Regel: wenn etwas zu schön klingt um wahr zu sein, dann ist es wahrscheinlich auch nicht wahr.

Autokauf im Internet ist aus meiner Sicht absolute Glückssache.


----------



## Reducal (25 November 2011)

eerr schrieb:


> Aber wenn dies immer weiter so gehandhabt wird, dann wird meiner Meinung nach nie was gegen diese sogenannte Nigeria Connection unternommen.


Das wird auch so weiter gehen, so lange jeden Tag Leute wie du morgens aufwachen und einfach mal eben so Geld in die Welt versenden. Glaubst du wirklich, dass in Nigeria es irgend wen interessiert, mit welchem Fuß du aufgestanden warst und wem du freiwillig das Geld überwiesen hast?

Das Problem gibt es schon seit Jahren und in Nigeria sind dieses Phänomen auf diese oder eine ähnliche Weise eine der Haupteinnahmequellen im Lande, an der Heerscharen an Handlangern, Advokaten und Politikern profitieren.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 November 2011)

Es hat u.a. schon die US-amerikanische Botschaft in Nigeria protestiert - vergeblich. Nigeria ist das zweit-korrupteste Land der Welt, daran wird sich auch so schnell nichts ändern.


----------



## eerr (25 November 2011)

ja klar, man macht Fehler um daraus zu lernen. Ich war ein Mensch der vorher noch nie von sowas gehört hat wie andere 1000 bestimmt auch. Jetzt weiss ich es besser.


----------



## Heiko (25 November 2011)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es hat u.a. schon die US-amerikanische Botschaft in Nigeria protestiert - vergeblich. Nigeria ist das zweit-korrupteste Land der Welt, daran wird sich auch so schnell nichts ändern.


Gleich nach Deutschland?


----------



## Heiko (25 November 2011)

eerr schrieb:


> ja klar, man macht Fehler um daraus zu lernen. Ich war ein Mensch der vorher noch nie von sowas gehört hat wie andere 1000 bestimmt auch. Jetzt weiss ich es besser.


Sollte ja auch kein Vorwurf sein. Nicht zuletzt um alle "Noch-nicht-Opfer" zu warnen gibts uns ja.


----------



## eerr (25 November 2011)

habe es auch nicht als Vorwurf angesehen . & genau deshalb habe ich es hier gleich reingeschrieben...damit andere leute nicht so naiv sind =)


----------



## Antiscammer (25 November 2011)

Wenn die Auto-Mugus vermutlich in Großbritannien hausen, dann kann man mal folgendes probieren:

Man schickt den Betrag von 1 Euro mit Western Union.
Auf dem Einzahlungsformular soll es ein Feld geben, mit dem man dem Auszahlagenten eine Nachricht übermitteln kann. Dort schreibt man rein: "Attention! 419-Fraudster! Please call police A.S.A.P." 
Sollte eigentlich mit der britischen Polizei ganz gut klappen. Auch mit den rumänischen Auto-Vlads soll das schon mal geklappt haben.

Ärgerlich ist natürlich, dass man für den WU-Transfer eine Gebühr hinlegen muss.


----------



## Heiko (25 November 2011)

Ich hege Zweifel, ob die Kohle in der EU abgeholt wird.


----------



## Antiscammer (26 November 2011)

Bei den Rumänen: definitiv Ja. Bei den Nigerianern: wohl teils, teils. Die Banden in London, Barcelona und Amsterdam agieren aber relativ autonom, es ist m.E. sehr gut möglich, dass da die Kohle sehr oft im Bereich der EU abgeholt wird. Dazu werden wohl Laufburschen eingesetzt, unter den illegal eingereisten Schwarzafrikanern lässt sich sicherlich genug "Personal" für solch niedere Tätigkeiten rekrutieren.


----------



## BenTigger (26 November 2011)

in Bremen haben die schon Konten eröffnet und sind jetzt dort aufgeflogen. 300.000 Euro sind dort schon auf den Konten sichergestellt worden und 4 sind festgenommenen worden . Die Polizei geht aber von Millionenschäden aus.


----------



## 88lukas (12 März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe gestern ein sehr gutes Angebot aus GB reinbekommen.
Das Auto scheint top zu sein und der Preis natürlich auch.
Ich bin jetzt sehr stutzig geworden ob das wirklich sein kann oder ob ich gerade reingelegt werde.

Könnt ihr mir bitte die Emailverläufe schicken um herauszufinden ob es sich um die selbe mache handelt.
Als Treuhandservice wurde mir www.bicorptransltd.net genannt. Diese Seite existiert zumindest wer hat schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht?

Wie kann ich mich schützen? Wie würdet ihr vorgehen?

MfG Lukas


----------



## Reducal (12 März 2013)

Mensch, hör blos auf! Wenn es schon das Auto in GB sein soll, dann fahre hin, schau es dir an und zahle bei Gefallen vor Ort, mit Handschlag.


----------



## Hippo (12 März 2013)

88lukas schrieb:


> ...Wie kann ich mich schützen? Wie würdet ihr vorgehen?


Von allem die Finger lassen wo Du die Kohle vorschießen mußt - ganz einfach.


----------



## bernhard (12 März 2013)

http://db.aa419.org/fakebanksview.php?key=70054


> Fake Sites Database


http://whois.domaintools.com/bicorptransltd.net


> created:                         02-Feb-2013


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 März 2013)

Ich hatte mal eine amüsante Korrespondenz mit einem dieser spanisch-britischen Autobetrüger. Er wollte 300 Euro Abwicklungskosten, 500 Euro Zollkosten, die Mehrwertsteuer und eine "Lichtweitengebühr"  von 900 Euro.​​Als ich um eine genaue Auflistung bat, wie sich die Lichtweitengebühr auf Xenon-Licht, Standlicht, Fernlicht, Bremslicht, Rückfahrscheinwerfer und Fahrtrichtungsanzeiger aufteilt, brach der Kontakt ab!​​


----------



## Antiscammer (12 März 2013)

Wahrscheinlich sollst Du eine Anzahlung über Western Union leisten. Das Geld ist dann futsch, und natürlich kriegst Du kein Auto, auch kein Matchbox-Auto.
Wenn ich schon "günstiges Auto aus GB" lese, ist eigentlich schon alles klar: Nigerianer-419-Mugu oder Rumänen-Vlad. Immer wieder dasselbe Seemannsgarn.


----------



## Devilfrank (13 März 2013)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal eine amüsante Korrespondenz mit einem dieser spanisch-britischen Autobetrüger. Er wollte 300 Euro Abwicklungskosten, 500 Euro Zollkosten, die Mehrwertsteuer und eine "Lichtweitengebühr"  von 900 Euro.​​Als ich um eine genaue Auflistung bat, wie sich die Lichtweitengebühr auf Xenon-Licht, Standlicht, Fernlicht, Bremslicht, Rückfahrscheinwerfer und Fahrtrichtungsanzeiger aufteilt, brach der Kontakt ab!​​


Muhahahaha... Klasse!
Shit, wie bekomm ich den Kaffee jetzt aus der Tastatur?


----------



## Hippo (13 März 2013)

Präventiv-Investition >>> http://www.amazon.de/LogiLink-Tasta...RVJ8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363156918&sr=8-1

Tastatur wasserfest


----------

